
Thailand is launching a stock exchange just for startups; no revenue required - mdariani
https://e27.co/thailand-is-launching-a-stock-exchange-just-for-startups-20161205/
======
andriesm
I see they have pretty tricky exchange controls, that restricts how you can
bring money in and out of Thailand...

[http://www.doingbusinessthailand.com/blog-thailand/doing-
bus...](http://www.doingbusinessthailand.com/blog-thailand/doing-business-in-
thailand/bank-accounts-thailand/thailand-bank-foreign-exchange-control-
regulations.html)

------
glbrew
This will end well.

